

Do you think it is fair to pay $10 to solve this problem?  - x-code
https://bountify.co/N

======
iurisilvio
Sometimes it looks complicated, but if you already worked with something like
that, it is an easy task, maybe just some lines.

People answers questions in StackOverflow for free, so sometimes $10 is a good
reward. I don't know the answer to this bounty, so I will not use my time to
learn omniauth and answer the question, it is not worth $10.

------
diegogomes
Well, you're free to decide, aren't you?

